# worst aspect of dieting



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

i missed my social life so much, up till 8 week out i still enjoyed going out just not drinking eating etc but because i was out i felt normal, however when you get to the stage you would rather your phone be off than have the chance of receiving a text you know things have it a low xx


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

The extreme sugar cravings are a killer! :rage:


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

I also think that when I do get to the stage of proper dieting for a competition, my husband and children will want to disown me because I know how miserable I get now when I deny myself all the good stuff they are all eating...


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

MichelleD said:


> I also think that when I do get to the stage of proper dieting for a competition, my husband and children will want to disown me because I know how miserable I get now when I deny myself all the good stuff they are all eating...


I wrote a similar post to that on the other thread about dieting but somebody decided to delete it!!!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Maybe its a female thread yanny, mine is gone too


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

BJ1938 said:


> Maybe its a female thread yanny, mine is gone too


Yes, you are right!!

Funny how there is a section for women only but everything else is open to everyone!!


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

Please don't ban me from everything else, I have too much to say lol :biggrin1:


----------



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

yannyboy said:


> Yes, you are right!!
> 
> Funny how there is a section for women only but everything else is open to everyone!!


hey guys i did delete it im trying my best to get this section off as a ladies, and as you say this is a small section for ladies i will double post everything in the general section if you like, if you dont think this is fare please report it


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I personally don't think it's fair. Woman can post everywhere but men aren't allowed in the women's section?? Odd in today's world


----------



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

jordan0689 said:


> I personally don't think it's fair. Woman can post everywhere but men aren't allowed in the women's section?? Odd in today's world


please report it then and if i get the word that im over stepping the mark then i will apolgise, this sport is already very male dominated, forums are suppose to be light friendly places but also places to gain knowlege. this forum is heavly male dominated so what i have found is once some banter is started by a male on a thread in the ladies section it quickly becomes a no go area for the girls which totallys goes against why this section is here


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Fine by me now I know the rules


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I see your point.

But if it's a fair comment like yanny or bjs relating to the subject on discussion I don't see why everyone can't just get involved ?


----------



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

jordan0689 said:


> I see your point.
> 
> But if it's a fair comment like yanny or bjs relating to the subject on discussion I don't see why everyone can't just get involved ?


i know what you mean and ultimatly would like it like that however when it starts with a female post, then a males relating to 1st post, then a males slightly off topic, then a males bantering about off topic etc, a women posting only a couple of times previous would then i think find it very hard to post taking it back to original point


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Ok I see you what you mean and appreciate what your saying. I'll be quiet now lol


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

Rachel, how strict was your diet when you were dieting down for a competition? Did you eat the same thing for each meal everyday? Did you drop your carbs significantly? I'd like to know what I'm in for!


----------



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

MichelleD said:


> Rachel, how strict was your diet when you were dieting down for a competition? Did you eat the same thing for each meal everyday? Did you drop your carbs significantly? I'd like to know what I'm in for!


its different for everyone hunny i normally had 2-3 stone to drop, one thing i do know is a dieters best friend is ground hog day, day in day out same foods same time this is the only true way to know what works and what doesnt, this is even more important when someone else does your diet. so yes my diet would be the same on a monday as a friday and same on a weds as friday, depending on your diet and whos doing it for you will depend on meals off, cardio etc. i tried alsorts of dets low carbs cycled carbs. the one i found best for me is minemal carbs moderate fat and high ish protein, this really isnt as bad as your thinking but it really is a case of everyone works different. its defiantly a hard ass thing to do but if you do it well it will be one of the most rewarding things you ever do xx


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

missuniverse said:


> its different for everyone hunny i normally had 2-3 stone to drop, one thing i do know is a dieters best friend is ground hog day, day in day out same foods same time this is the only true way to know what works and what doesnt, this is even more important when someone else does your diet. so yes my diet would be the same on a monday as a friday and same on a weds as friday, depending on your diet and whos doing it for you will depend on meals off, cardio etc. i tried alsorts of dets low carbs cycled carbs. the one i found best for me is minemal carbs moderate fat and high ish protein, this really isnt as bad as your thinking but it really is a case of everyone works different. its defiantly a hard ass thing to do but if you do it well it will be one of the most rewarding things you ever do xx


Is it worth trying different things now, before leaving it until the run up to a competition? x


----------



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

MichelleD said:


> Is it worth trying different things now, before leaving it until the run up to a competition? x


honestly hun no not really because you can never really recreate dieting condition you want to be using this time to grow and make changes and enjoy your food. your whole diet for no matter how many years you compete will all be trail and error xx


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

missuniverse said:


> honestly hun no not really because you can never really recreate dieting condition you want to be using this time to grow and make changes and enjoy your food. your whole diet for no matter how many years you compete will all be trail and error xx


Fair point. And growth is something I'm in serious need of at the moment  x


----------



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

MichelleD said:


> Fair point. And growth is something I'm in serious need of at the moment  x


yee ha happy growing xx


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

missuniverse said:


> yee ha happy growing xx


Thank you! x


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

KFC CHIPS all the nice food not being allowed defo worst part of dieting


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

jordan0689 said:


> I personally don't think it's fair. Woman can post everywhere but men aren't allowed in the women's section?? Odd in today's world


its sexist!


----------



## MichelleD (Dec 9, 2011)

doggy said:


> its sexist!


Not often a man gets to use that phrase!


----------



## kaykyg (Dec 15, 2011)

i find the worst aspect of dieting like rach says is not being able to enjoy and share family meals/night outs with the hubby/son!! always seem to be dieting at birthdays too which is a nuisance but ay ho got to be done!! routine is def one of your best friends whilst dieting sticking to your routine and planning meals is a must to get through it!!


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

My social life... and also the fact that for some reason I don't seem to have any time at all... It's cardio, work, cardio, training, cardio, posing practice, cardio, cooking, routine practice... never ends!!!


----------



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

do you feel like you have a check list everyday that has to be done x


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

MichelleD said:


> I also think that when I do get to the stage of proper dieting for a competition, my husband and children will want to disown me because I know how miserable I get now when I deny myself all the good stuff they are all eating...


On the contrary. They will be SO PROUD of you, words wont be able to do justice!!


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

People saying "Aw can't you just have this one piece of fudge, cake, glass of wine?Surely it won't hurt......... or "You've no need to lose weight, you are already slim/look great", "Oh so you eat like a rabbit?" "Don't go too far love". I've noticed this does change with time though to "Hey you are making changes I never thought, it is working, you look amazing, such dedication". This is all other people though.

Oh and biggest bug bear is those at the gym who apparently are commenting on the hard work I'm putting in, but only when I'm not there. I have to hear it 3rd hand instead!

Stuff that's just me, the hypos, feeling cold, putting 100% into every workout whilst also being depleted through dieting.


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

missuniverse said:


> do you feel like you have a check list everyday that has to be done x


I actually physically make lists, I couldn't live without them, especially when dieting as I am so forgetful xx


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

People telling me what pity it is.

Then they see me on stage and are like "Wow".

Err please link the two items together - me wanting to stick to my diet, and my appearance on stage. No need for pity, or trying to feed me up!


----------

